# Bugsy Malone, the house rabbit, needs a new home



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Friends of the Animals RCT are based in South Wales but do rehome UK-wide subject to a successful homecheck and any potential adopter visiting the animal in their foster home.

CURRENTLY IN SOUTH WALES

We have named this little rabbit Bugsy Malone. He was found wandering in Llantrisant about a week ago and the very kind lady who has tried to trace his owner was off on a two week holiday today so he has come to us.

Bugsy is just lovely. His foster mum says he is a very confident house rabbit who is happy on stairs, wooden floors and isn't at all bothered by the vacuum cleaner. He has obviously been a well cared for pet at some point, very friendly.

He has been neutered and is currently staying in an indoor hutch in his foster home. He is a bit of a terror with the resident cats too apparently!

We are looking for a home with lots of human company indoors or with a rabbity friend outdoors. He has been neutered and vaccinated.

Bugsy is available to adopt for a minimum donation of £40. If you can offer him a home, please complete the online pre-adoption form and one of our coordinators will be in touch.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1aAFN4iFrsoQUVnRQyK0pcmIz43fkISRHi44A-2yx94Y/viewform


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Bugsy is still looking for his perfect home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Bugsy has now been ehomed


----------

